# pedal CAR



## Saraobike.boy (Oct 4, 2018)




----------



## Casper (Oct 4, 2018)

1937 Steelcraft Streamliner. That is a Big car!


----------



## bricycle (Oct 4, 2018)

Hi check your private messages please, been trying to reach you. Thanks.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 4, 2018)

Kool pedal car.


----------



## Casper (Oct 4, 2018)

Casper said:


> 1937 Steelcraft Streamliner. That is a Big car!


----------



## ZE52414 (Oct 4, 2018)

How about a pic of the car in the background?


----------



## bricycle (Oct 5, 2018)

or foreground...


----------



## Oldbikes (Oct 5, 2018)

Killer car!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Casper (Oct 5, 2018)

Junk fest!View attachment 878700


----------



## vincev (Oct 7, 2018)

Are you selling the pedal car ?


----------

